

Urgent Security Update Regarding Your Bitly Account - gyardley
http://blog.bitly.com/post/85169217199/urgent-security-update-regarding-your-bitly-account

======
voltagex_
Typically, @homakov is holding some of the cards:
[https://twitter.com/homakov/status/464568812583800832](https://twitter.com/homakov/status/464568812583800832)

~~~
SEJeff
That guy is an absolute machine

~~~
dsjoerg
Seriously! I would love to spend one evening in that guy's brain.

~~~
rdl
I had drinks with him in Bangkok. He is at least as awesome as you'd expect.

------
yclept
We have no reason to believe == we have no way of knowing?

------
dustingetz
I haven't used my account and don't care about it, am I at risk if I dont do
this?

~~~
MPSimmons
If you don't reuse that password anywhere else, and you don't have anything
else depending on bitly, then the worst case is that someone could post links
as you.

------
Zigurd
Anyone got a link to the delete account page? Is there one?

~~~
thinkalone
Looks like there is no way -
[http://support.bitly.com/knowledgebase/articles/105373-how-d...](http://support.bitly.com/knowledgebase/articles/105373-how-
do-i-delete-my-account)

